# This shed is constructed in the year of our Lord 2011



## The Mad Dog

Hi

I just built a shed in oak and would now like to engrave this phrase in Latin:

"This shed is constructed in the year of our Lord 2011"


Thx Jens


----------



## Scholiast

tabernaculum A.D. MMXI exstructum

It were probably best to inscribe in majuscule throughout, however:

TABERNACVLVM A.D. MMXI EXSTRVCTVM

(Latin orthography recognised no distinction between 'u' (vowel) and 'v' (consonant)).

Either way, you need to mind the points in A.D., to avoid confusion with the preposition _ad_.


----------



## The Mad Dog

Thank you very much scoliast!

But as far as I can find out does tabernaculum means something like a tent??? Isn't there a word for "shed / shack" ???


----------



## Scholiast

_taberna_ would do (glossed by Lewis and Short as 'a hut, shed, booth, stall, shop'). _tabernaculum_ is simply a diminutive of that.

If you go for _taberna_, then the participle must agree,

TABERNA A.D. MMXI EXSTRVCTA


----------



## relativamente

Maybe is better casa haec


----------



## Scholiast

Late Latin attests _casellula_, a double diminutive, from which it can safely be assumed that _casella_ would also be OK, particularly for this context. But to call it a _casa_ (= more or less "cottage") would feel wrong, as that implies a dwelling-place, however exiguous, and from what Jens wrote that doesn't sound quite right. If it is a garden summer-house or gazebo - or a shed for storing gardening-equipment, bicycles, tools and old flower-pots, I would stick with _taberna_(-_culum_); a child's play-house on the other hand could better be a _casell_(_ul_)_a_.
_optima fortuna_


----------



## kreiner

Could it be _casula_?


----------



## Scholiast

Indeed, Kreiner, _casula_ appears in Petronius, but (without checking the context) I imagine this to be a little slangy.


----------



## lacrimae

My proposal
Haec casa in anno Domini MMXI construitur.


----------



## Scholiast

Sorry, lacrimae, but the Latin present tense _construitur_ means 'It is being built', that is, the process of building is still continuing.

Reasonable men may differ about the precise choice of vocabulary, but in this context the present-aspectual perfect tense of the verb is in any case required here.

Also, the preposition "in" is here not only superfluous, but stylistically ugly.


----------

